# Farewell Cowboy, My Friend



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

This afternoon, my wife and I had to make the tough decision to put to sleep the most totally loyal dog I've ever known. Cowboy came into our hearts 2 years and 4 days ago from the local Humane Shelter. My wife saw him on their Facebook page and I went to check him out. He was 13 years old, and had been picked up as a stray, but the Animal Control Officer knew the dog's history. When the dog's original owner, also elderly, had to go into a nursing home, his dumbazz son just dumped Cowboy on the street, where he somehow survived for a year before being picked up.

When brought in to the shelter, he had a malignant tumor on his right foreleg, ears horribly infected with bacteria and yeast, bad gum disease, and had lost all of his undercoat and a lot of his topcoat due to the worst flea infestation the Shelter had ever seen. He had literally thousands of scabs all over his hide from flea bites.

But the old boy touched my heart. He was so sweet and well mannered that they had him running loose in the lobby of the Shelter, where he was meeting and greeting everybody and every animal that came and went. Wife and I decided that, even if he only had three months left, we'd try to make them three good, comfortable ones. Our vet did a wonderful job excising the tumor, cleaning out his ears, fixing his gums and teeth, and gave us medicated shampoo for his skin and coat. We nursed him and he thrived. He was a handsome, distinguished, charming old gentleman.










Griff and Zera, our other two German Shepherds (also rescues) welcomed him into the family also. There literally was never a cross word, or growl, or raised hackle, between them. He fit right in. He and Griff became close friends and did their daily "rounds" together, and hung out a lot together.











Griff even shared Mama with him.










Within four months, he'd grown an entirely new, shiny, plush coat and looked like a different dog. He totally bonded with me and became my constant shadow, making EVERY step that I made. There was also no doubt that he would have given his last breath to protect my wife and me, if needed.











Griff and Cowboy: A quiet evening in the "Bear Den" while Daddy plays on the computer.










Cowboy's favorite thing: To be out with Daddy and around folks. Down at the pond, our grandson in the background, the next door neighbor's son with the bluegill. Cowboy supervising. 










The world class moocher at work on Mama, an easy mark:










We had been noticing him slowing down the past few weeks, and took him in for a checkup. His blood work was perfect and everything seemed okay, so we decided, that at age 15, he was just showing his age and the slowdown was normal. But, the grandkids were here last week and he loved it. He and the other dogs (and kids) played and romped with abandon. They had a ball. He ran and played like a puppy. 

But Saturday evening, we noticed he seemed to be having more trouble than usual getting up on his feet. Sunday things went downhill fast and we ended up at the vet's Sunday night and had to leave him there. Today, things continued to deteriorate, and X-rays and more in-depth tests revealed that he was full of gastrointestinal cancer. He was whining in pain and suffering, couldn't get his back legs to work, and losing control of his bowels and bladder. We couldn't let that continue to happen to our friend. 

We put him on a stretcher and carried him out to a beautiful shady glade next to a park behind the vet's office. We spent some time loving and petting him and gave him some cheese treats that he loves. Then, he left this world cradled in our arms, his handsome old head nestled in my hands, hearing the voices he loved encouraging him and telling him how good he was and how much he was loved.

Farewell Cowboy... You were a GREAT dog! I love you and I'll miss you. But, I know in my heart that I'll see you again, at the right time.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww man that just sucks so sorry. But you know you guys did right by him and gave him a wonderful end of life!

It sounds like it could have easily ended badly for him a very long time ago! You guys can hold your heads high you did great!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  You given Cowboy the life he deserved, and he knew the love you shared. Rest In Peace old boy...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace you beautiful, beautiful boy. 

thank goodness he crossed your path and touched your heart. i am so very sorry for your loss.

take good care and many blessings.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet old man. 

So glad he had you guys Skeezix, he looked so well loved and happy. <3


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a touching story. You did right by old Cowboy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Cowboy


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your family. How wonderful it was for you to allow Cowboy to share his golden years with you. I hope in time you'll find yourself able to open your heart to another senior.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

That was a beautiful tribute. I have been there and feel your pain. So very sorry for your loss. God speed Cowboy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

A beautiful boy. RIP cowboy. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Cowboy. I'm sure the final years that you gave Cowboy were precious and he is eternally greatfull. Cowboy is waiting at the bridge watching over you knowing he is loved and special. RIP sweet Cowboy..


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

What a wonderful story... My condolences for your loss. This was one fortunate pup.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, his final years were filled with lots of love from you and your family. You can bet that your precious boy will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge someday, and what a reunion it will be. Run free at the bridge Cowboy, run free.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful gift you gave each other. I am so sorry for your loss, but I suspect you're right and you will see him again.
Sheilah


----------



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

Guys, Just now able to get back online for long enough to reply, and am very touched by all your kind responses. Thank you, sincerely. And yes, he earned the best sendoff we could come up with. 

Like any proper gentleman, he had his vices, which, as is true with each of us, just added to his character. He was a world class moocher, he was prone to get into the garbage, and he loved to eat things with stinky or "interesting" smells.

He really was a great dog. It's going to be hard going home this afternoon and not have him meet me.


----------



## Ladydiesel (Jul 14, 2014)

Have fun at rainbow bridge cowboy, I'm so glad he had an amazing last few years of his life with you, RIP you stunning boy


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*You made his golden years golden!*

What a pretty boy, he looks like my Ollie! You made his golden years truly golden. There are lots of great dog at the Rainbow Bridge, he will have a blast playing with them until you see him again.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a wonderful story and tribute. I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving Cowboy such a great home and welcoming a senior into your home and heart.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

What a wonderful human you were for your Cowboy. Thank God he found you and your wife  RIP. Run free, Cowboy.


----------



## kotapup (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Cowboy was straight out beautiful. But don't worry, he is in the Rainbow Bridge now, and you will meet once again- but next time, he'll be young again♥


♥♥The Last Battle
If it should be that I grow frail and weak
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this--the last battle--can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
Don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer, so.
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me til the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
it is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close--we two--these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.
-Author Unknown♥♥


----------



## Skeezix (Nov 24, 2004)

kotapup,

That is a lovely poem. Thank you. 

Thanks to all. I can see Cowboy in his young, strong body, nipping at his buddies and instigating that raucous game of chase that GSD's love so dearly. He was feeling so good last Thursday that he actually lapped the house chasing Zera and then jumped up onto the front porch, clearing the two steps. He'd never done that before.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your friend Cowboy. What a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, he was extremely lucky to have you and your family in his life. Rest well Cowboy.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahhh! That is such a good story of your life with cowboy! I am so sorry for your loss of cowboy, but you surely provided comfort and love and family for him in his senior years!! Job well done! Peace to you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I missed this thread but seen the other one. I must say that he looked very good for his age. He just seems like he was a special dog all around.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

This made me cry. What a great gift of time you gave Cowboy>


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Reading and crying. God bless you all!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He was a well loved boy


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

It is evident how well you took care of him after bringing him home from his pictures. I am so sorry for your loss. Stay strong and RIP Cowboy


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

So glad that he had a dignified, humane and peaceful end to his life as he deserved. Had you not adopted him he probably wouldn't have had that. And the two years he lived with you were icing on the cake. Thanks for choosing a senior, not many people will.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

What a happy ending for a gentle soul. So sorry for your loss : ) He had a wonderful last couple of dignified years with your family.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Stewardship epitomized.....

You did so wonderfully and your attitude is inspiring.


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for this wonderful tribute to your friend. It reminds me of mine that I lost recently. I find it very loving that you took him in even at 13, such a selfless thing to do, and he seems like he had some damned good golden years with you all. So kudos...


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

What a beautiful story. Thank you so much.


----------

